
Justice Department Investigating S.&P. Over Mortgage Securities - acangiano
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/18/business/us-inquiry-said-to-focus-on-s-p-ratings.html?_r=1&emc=na
======
talbina
Maybe this will discourage executives from using the revolving door during
their career progression: bank -> SEC -> S&P -> bank etc.

------
scottshea
I often wondered why Moodys, Fitch and S&P got away with the MBS issues. In
some ways their failure there made me less concerned about the downgrade of
the US debt. I mean, how authoritative could they be?

------
zheng
Doesn't this quote say it all?

 _"The investigation began before Standard & Poor’s cut the United States’ AAA
credit rating this month"_

------
marcamillion
I am pretty sure I predicted this on another post, and was downvoted
(ahh...here we go: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2853293>).

I was wrong, not the US Treasury...but Justice department.

Here goes a roller coaster.

------
bugsy
Yes, that should teach them a lesson.

